# Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell



## L-man (12. Dezember 2011)

*Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

Hallo,

besteht die Möglichkeit die Kabeldurchführungen im Mainboardtray käuflich zu erwerben?

MfG
Lars


----------



## Charcharias (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben?*

guck mal im corsair online stroe da gibt´s die unter case acsessoiries


----------



## L-man (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

Danke für den Hinweis. Wo kann ich den Artikel in Deutschland erwerben? Mindfactory antwortet nachdem sie festgestellt haben das sie den Artikel nicht auf ihrer Homepage haben vorsichtshalber gar nicht mehr auf Anfragen meinerseits und Alternate spart sich sogar jegliche Antwort, von premium Retailern habe ich etwas anderes erwartet. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das zu kaufen ohne 30€ Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Lude (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

was meinst du jetzt genau?? diese gummi dinger?

mfg


----------



## L-man (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

ja richtig


----------



## Lude (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

mhhh ne da wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. sind die kaputt? kannst ja einfach mal bei corsair nachfragen vielleicht ja sogar über die rma!?


mfg


----------



## L-man (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

so es gibt Neuigkeiten. Nachdem Mindfactory ja die Kommunikation mit mir eingestellt hat hat Alternate jetzt geantwortet und das es ein wenig gedauert hat verstehe ich jetzt, ich bitte meine Ungedult zu entschuldigen man ist ja sehr verwöhnt was die Antwortzeiten angeht. Anscheinend sind sie mit Corsair in Kontakt getreten und es wurde mir eine Lösung offeriert mit der ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Alternate ist das was ich mir unter einem Premium Partner vorstelle ich entschuldige mich nochmals bei Alternate für meine Ungedult


----------



## Lude (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

ja nun erzähl mal mehr!!?? lass uns hier nicht dumm älter werden


----------



## L-man (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

wenn ich die Teile bei mir Zuhause habe, dann erzähl ich´s. Nicht das Corsair sich das noch vorher anders überlegt.


----------



## L-man (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich einen riesen Dank an Alternate und Corsair aussprechen. Alternate hat sich an Corsair gewandt und diese haben mir die Kabeldurchführungen (10 Große und 3 Kleine) kostenlos und versandkostenfrei zugeschickt. Ich muss sagen damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Nachdem Mindfactory sogar das Antworten eingestellt hat nachdem sie festgestellt haben das es nicht zu ihrem Sortiment gehört hat Alternate echt gute Arbeit geleistet und auch Corsair ist als Firma in meiner Achtung ein ganzes Stück gestiegen. 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

Danke für das Feedback 

Freut uns das alles gepasst hat. Alternate ist in diesen Dingen immer sehr aktiv. Zubehör ist immer ein Bereich den die meisten Händler nicht im Lager haben wollen (letzten endes bleibt sowas lange liegen und nimmt Platz weg), daher bietet man als Händler nicht alles an - aber wie gesagt dafür kann man ja Anfragen


----------



## djnoob (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Corsair 700D oder 800D als Ersatzteil zu erwerben? Wieder aktuell*

Hi Bluebeard, 
Ich bräuchte auch dringend von den Kabel Durchführung. Wäre es möglich mir ebenfalls welche zuzusenden? 

Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------

